# Any idea what this tool is?



## SRDC (Dec 27, 2017)

Picked up a lot of random tooling - some useful, some different than the stuff I usually work with.

I am having trouble identifying this particular tool. It is just under 3 inches in diameter, 3 inches tall, with a 1in diameter x 2.25in shank.
3 lines of markings on the shank:
    28P BACD2023
    442 HSS
    NTS 063097

It has 8 'flutes'. My first guess was a tap for a really odd thread, but it doesn't look like it spirals. It seems too fine to be a milling cutter for side cutting. Google was singularly unhelpful. If it helps, much of the tooling seemed to revolve around CAT50 tooling for oilfield machining.

Thanks!
Timothy


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 27, 2017)

?? 28 TPI thread cutting hob ?? But what kind of machine it fits I don't know. I have a bunch like it but made to fit on an arbor. I'll sell them by the pound, cheap


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 27, 2017)

I doubt that came from any oilfield manufacturing.  If it did, that engineer is unemployed.  Aircraft industry would be more likely or military.  Where about did the tooling come from?


----------



## higgite (Dec 27, 2017)

As near as I can tell from Googling, it's a serration cutter. Like 4gsr said, most likely from military or aircraft industry. Hopefully, somebody who has used one will chirp and educate us (me) on its use.

Tom


----------



## gonzo (Dec 27, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I doubt that came from any oilfield manufacturing.  If it did, that engineer is unemployed.  Aircraft industry would be more likely or military.  Where about did the tooling come from?


Looks a lot like gun barrel rifling.


----------



## barnett (Dec 27, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Looks a lot like gun barrel rifling.



Gonzo beat me to it, I was gonna say cannon rifler !! lol


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 27, 2017)

Too steep for canon rifling. It's definatly made to turn and not push.


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 27, 2017)

Google 'thread cutting hob'


----------



## SRDC (Dec 27, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I doubt that came from any oilfield manufacturing.  If it did, that engineer is unemployed.  Aircraft industry would be more likely or military.  Where about did the tooling come from?


That actually makes more sense...it came from a shop in Central Texas that went out of business. We just picked up a couple lots of random tooling. Some of it looked like oilfield stuff, but some of it could definitely have been aero or military.


----------



## SRDC (Dec 27, 2017)

AGCB97 said:


> Google 'thread cutting hob'


Thanks. That makes a lot of sense. I'd looked at hobs, but all the ones I saw were a lot more agressive than this.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 27, 2017)

I think it's a 28 pitch serration cutter. It does not cut threads. Just 28 parallel grooves per inch.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 27, 2017)

28P BACD2023 is a Boeing Aircraft design standard.  The 28 designates 28 tpi.  It appears to be a serration cutter.


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 27, 2017)

What's a serration cutter used for?


----------

